# 2012 chevy cruze un-diagnosed problem



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Was the check engine light on when you took it in for service? Honestly if the dealer can't make it do what your saying it's doing its nothing the tech can do. 


It could be the negative battery cable


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Call and start a case with gm customer care first. Sounds like it's a neg battery cable issue tho. The resistance is creating a wacky voltage which is causing the dash and computers to go crazy. The reason you steering felt soft us due to the way the power steering works in the cruze with the variable effort electronic steering. The faster you go the less input is has. If the speedo was showing a low speed the car thought it was going slow so increased the steering input; thus making it incredibly easy to steer. I wouldn't take that from the dealer tho. There is obviously a problem that causes the car to be a danger to drive and they need to find out what is going on. I would deff look at that cable and start there tho.


----------



## kiya14 (Apr 14, 2015)

The check engine light was not on. And the steering isn't that soft on my car normally.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Kiya14

We have a new set of technical difficulties that are starting to appear on some of our cruzens that has to do with certain sections of wiring harnesses and modules . the electronic steering wheel harness and modules have some sort of faults in them .. could be the wiring itself .. we will be keeping close attention to these irregularities as they appear with the cruzen owners .. sorry at this time , and thanks for the concern about your issues . at this time we could only speculate as to your untimely service issues .. do aprise us as to any and all detailed information that is recieved by you !


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

kiya14 said:


> i think chevy dealers claim they cant find anything when your car is still under warranty so they don't have to fix it.


If they find something wrong, GM pays, not the dealer. So it's not in their interest to miss something. But intermittents are the bane of anyone who fixes things. You can ask anyone, regardless of what they fix.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> If they find something wrong, GM pays, not the dealer. So it's not in their interest to miss something. But intermittents are the bane of anyone who fixes things. You can ask anyone, regardless of what they fix.


I agree...any tech can only spend X amount of time (and its not a huge amount) trying to make it fail if its not failing when he starts to look at it....then he has to move on.

I get paid big bucks (at least compared to the average Joe) to troubleshoot high capacity global telecom networks (I'm actually on my supper break right now)...intermittent issues are the majority of what I have to deal with...and also incredibly difficult...many times you can't find a cause until it fails entirely no matter how good you are, how hard you try..or how long.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This sounds electrical. Have your dealership replace the negative battery cable - it's covered for 10 years/120,000 miles.


----------



## kiya14 (Apr 14, 2015)

I got my negative battery cable checked by a mechanic I know personally and it's basically brand new. So I now know that's not the problem. It still jumps when the gears are being shifted like it's a manual but it's not it's an automatic.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That transmission fluid needs to be changed out then .. look up any and all info here about this .. Research our forum headings Engine and transmission . this may help you get a better idea of what is going on with your cruzen .. thatnks for the update ..


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

A fluid change is not likely to correct anything, but it will give you an indication of the state of health of the internal components. With the harsh shifts you are encountering the trans has commanded full line pressure to compensate for a detected slip. It may not turn on a check engine light. In my experience you have a failed hard component inside the transmission. You will most likely encounter small metallic debris in your fluid when you drain it. I have rebuilt several of these crappy transmissions. I like the design, but the components inside really needed some more stress testing before getting the green light for production. The cousin to the 6t40 (What's in the Cruze), the 6T75 is notorious for breaking wave plates. The design of the 6T40 is very similar and has similar failures. Keep us informed.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Replacing the trans oil won't fix it the 2011 up to late 2012 and some 2013s all had major issues with the wave plates. You should still go to the dealer and have them check the battery cable your machinic won't be able to tell you the battery cables are the issues or not and the best thing About going back to the dealer for the issue is that it's free. Also the part numbers are different between the ones they are replacing it with


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ya know this guy is thinking we are nuts .. he had to give the dealer $150.00 to get told there is nothing the dealer can do for him ..


----------



## kiya14 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm actually a girl but I'm not going back to the dealer to keep shelling money out of my pocket for problems they can't seem to find. When I picked my car up this morning I asked them what all they checked and he told me they checked everything transmission wise. They scanned it for updates, codes and nothing came back. My brother took it for a drive on the interstate he said it did fine he just said the speedometer was going slow. Like it took a little to show the actual speed your going. the digital speed was showing fine though.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If you don't want to try another dealer, you may have to let the problem develop until the dealer can duplicate it or at least until a light comes on. An intermittent problem is the bane of anyone who fixes things - regardless of what it is.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

kiya14 said:


> I'm actually a girl but I'm not going back to the dealer to keep shelling money out of my pocket for problems they can't seem to find. When I picked my car up this morning I asked them what all they checked and he told me they checked everything transmission wise. They scanned it for updates, codes and nothing came back. My brother took it for a drive on the interstate he said it did fine he just said the speedometer was going slow. Like it took a little to show the actual speed your going. the digital speed was showing fine though.


if it happens again get it on video that way you have some sort of evidence .. i know the feeling when something is not right and you go to show someone and it does not do it...happen with electronics like phones and computers also


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

peligro911 said:


> if it happens again get it on video that way you have some sort of evidence ..


Excellent idea. Keep in mind the dealership has to show something to GM to justify the work. Otherwise, they don't get paid - and so they charge you. A video may go a long way to changing that situation. With proof in hand, GM may authorize the dealer to do something.


----------

